# Ideas for homemade shanty



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Since i havent been able to find any affordable cheap single person shanty's this fall ( Craigs list/Ebay/here) I am at the point of just making one for my pond here on the property, I have access to plenty of pallets in all shapes and sizes and figured I could easily make a frame for 3 sides and wrap in ripstop nylon but figures someone on here has to be using a homemade job so Id like to see some pictures.I am more worried about blocking the wind then having a full enclose. With that said, I also would be interested in what you have cheap for sale. biggest problem is I am down in Dayton and it seems all the ice guys are up in NE Ohio so shipping or driving that far for something that heavy isnt really an option. 
Thanks for any ideas, the cheaper the better....

Salmonid


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had bought a ground blind on sale a few years back....it has a zip out floor that I was going to double up as an ice shanty if needed....well haven't needed it yet.... as most of my ice fishing is after work(when I work) and only for a few hours right before dark(thats the best time on Alum)so I have been picky on the days I will go...I figured if windy I would take the battery drill with lag screws and attach it to the ice to hold it in place...I haven't yet used it to hunt with either.....at 50% off its a lot cheaper than a real ice shanty$75.00 and alot bigger for others ...if needed.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

good idea, thanks, Ill look into one of those if i can catch them on sale
Salmonid


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Gander has a new type ice shantie, seen it a couple weeks ago when i was there. made just like a deer blind but with much heavier material. you could fit 3 guys in it comfortably. it all folds up into a big bag. think it was $145

problem with homemade shanties is they are so darn heavy!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

there was just a shanty posted in the sale forum for $100 and its a nice one. i got one just like it and love it!!


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Go with one of those pack shacks....they are a flip over on a folding chair. I saw them at gander last year and they looked decent and they were cheap. You should be able to find a nice Frabill single under $200.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't buy that $149.00 pop up shanty at Gander. Picture this, your totally set up inside your shanty sat. and step out to get another rod. A wind gust come up and your shanty is rolling end over end down mogadore. As your running at a full sprint you almost start laughing , thinking this would be a perfect time to fall through the ice !!!!! This is exactly what happend to me on Palm Saturday about 11:30 ! LOL ! First ice trip in 14 years, I was asking for it ! LOL ! Once we got everything back in place a fished for a couple hours, I swore I would never buy another shanty without a floor. Lesson learned. All in all a good day with a couple laughs !


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Salmonid,
A few years back we made one "on the cheap" that did the trick one day. We took three poles and attached them at the top so we could spread them out like a tripod. Wrapped a tarp around it...instant teepee shanty! LOL It was ugly but "got'er done!" We didn't have wind that day so that could be another story. Have fun!


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

killzone hunting makes 2 hub style for pritty nice can order off amazon or killzone direct same price with way you choose smaller one is around $130 largeris $160. there just like the clams for 250 or better. also heres plans to build one.

http://waterandwoods.net/2009/01/build-a-portable-ice-shelter/all/1/


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Don't buy that $149.00 pop up shanty at Gander. Picture this, your totally set up inside your shanty sat. and step out to get another rod. A wind gust come up and your shanty is rolling end over end down mogadore... I swore I would never buy another shanty without a floor. Lesson learned. All in all a good day with a couple laughs !


Or you can just get some screw-in spikes to avoid this problem. 
I just got an Eskimo Quick Fish 3 from tc-store.com. $205 shipped, 70x70 with 80'' ceiling.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I built my own a few years ago and absolutly love it! There is a pic of it on the Congress Lk post that BigDaddy took. It did cost me about 125 bucks to make. Pros; 1/2" plywood floor set on three treated 2x4s as rudders (not the greatest but does slide nicely through snow under 4"). Heavy enough not to get blown around. Folds flat and easy to put up and break down. Has a 1/4" plywood solid front and door. 
Cons; Hard to plow though deep snow.

On top of the floor, I used 1x1 to build a frame that folds onto itself and stapled a tarp to make the three walls. The front becomes storage when folded. I have screw eyes and bungies to hold my gear. 

paintEd walked me through his old plans and I took it from there.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I figured out a solution to the deep snow problem for the home made shanty I had back in the day. Take four peices of 1 1/4" EMT (sold in electrical dept of home depot, lowes, etc.) abount 6" long. Drill a 1/4" hole in each one about 2" from an end. Drill a hole in the middle of the 2x4 on each corner. Take a 1/4" bolt and bolt the pipe to each corner, but double nut it so the pipe swings free. You should now have a 1 1/4" pipe bolted to skis (2x4) on each corner. The pipes should hang past the bottom of the shanty about 3 to 4". Now get a stick of 3/4" pipe put 2 90 degree bends to make your skis. You can now lift your shanty up as much as you would like. Once to your spot, you simpily take the skis off, flip the 1 1/4 pipes upside down and insert the skis facing up. This keeps the ice out of the holes of the 1 1/4" pipes and lets you store your skis on your shanty. Total cost about $10 bucks ! If anyone is interested in doing this, I have the hand bender for the skis and would be more than happy to bend skis at the lake. I'll keep the bender in the jeep just in case. Hope that all made sense.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We used anchors, but that nasty wind Saturday was the devil !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> Gander has a new type ice shantie, seen it a couple weeks ago when i was there. made just like a deer blind but with much heavier material. you could fit 3 guys in it comfortably. it all folds up into a big bag. think it was $145
> 
> problem with homemade shanties is they are so darn heavy!


Thats the clam expedition, sweet shanty, thinkin bout buyin it


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I made 3 in my lifetime.. a 1-man, 2-man & 3-man. All had their pro's & cons, but more importantly, all had great memories of ice fishing excursions.

*My advise would be to look at all the shanties you see while on the. Bring a camera along to take pics along with pencil & paper to jot down the makers name & phone number. *


----------

